# Future PG thread



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I started this thread because clearly Snow and Jones are barely serviceable PG's let alone championship calibre players.

Here's a thread on Rajon Rondo (sp?): doubt we'll have a draft pick high enough to get him but it is an interesting read particular since he's one of remy's favorites 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=218475


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Other possibilities include trading for guys like Claxton or maybe Dooling.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is hilarious because I had the exact same thoughts after this game. Against good teams our PG's are exposed big time. Snow just kills us with his slow dribble style, it stagnates the offense and doesn't utilize the open court strengths of our two best players. DJ is a matador defender and ideally a backup on any championship caliber squad.

Ferry needs to make it a priority to upgrade the PG position, Claxton or possibly Watson would be ideal targets IMO. Trading up in the draft is certainly an option as well, and might be better for the long term growth of the team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Here's a thread on Rajon Rondo (sp?): doubt we'll have a draft pick high enough to get him but it is an interesting read particular since he's one of remy's favorites


Yes indeedy. I'd be very excited if Cleveland could get Rajon but his draft projection has been moving up. A few months ago, some sites said under ideal circumstances Cleveland could land him but the odds are getting slimmer as time passes. 

I wouldn't mind a trade but I'm more in favor of drafting a PG that can grow with the team and be in things for the long haul.

There was another PG I was curious about that was initially projected high, later advised he needs another year of improvement and isn't even included in some 2006 draft projections. His name is Sergio Rodriguez. I've asked around about the guy but I wasn't able to unearth much about him.

Here's an old video of the guy, in case you want to see a tiny bit of him.

*Sergio Rodriguez Video*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Watson's contract sucks but at least he's long and has enough speed to defend. Damon Jones has a big head (ego), he thinks he is better than he actually is. Ideally he's put in his place by someone and put in a backup role. Snow is clearly a bit long in the tooth, he's a part-time vetern PG that'll be valuable in spot minutes in the playoffs.

However you slice it, this team needs a legit 2-way PG and fast. Rondo would be a dream for this team; he could come in straight out of Kentucky and be an All D defender his rookie season, he's that quick, long and smart already. And his court vision gets better every year. He just needs to fix that ugly shot.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really like Rondo. But he will be like a top five pick. I definetly think that the Cavs need someone else but who is not clear. I think Ferry will be able to find a good point guard during this year or the offseason because Snow and Jones just cant cut it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The sophomore Washington from Memphis ?

He was gonna go pro after High School but went on to be Freshman of the year, and back at it in his sophomore year. But then again i dont know much about him other than he is a scorer, maybe we can work a trade out with the Trail Blazers they have to many good guards dixon,jack,telafair


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The sophomore Washington from Memphis ?
> 
> He was gonna go pro after High School but went on to be Freshman of the year, and back at it in his sophomore year. But then again i dont know much about him other than he is a scorer, maybe we can work a trade out with the Trail Blazers they have to many good guards dixon,jack,telafair


I've seen him play a couple times. He is actually a tremendous athelete, saw him in a dunk contest and 3pt contest in highschool. Has nice explosiveness off the dribble but like you said is more of a scorer than a pure point right now. 

I doubt he will still be around late in the 1st round. It's looking like Ferry will have to trade up in the draft.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hudson kills us and Jaric puts the nail in the coffin for the Twolve vs. our PG's tonight


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

What ever happened to the idea of having King James run the point?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> The sophomore Washington from Memphis ?
> 
> He was gonna go pro after High School but went on to be Freshman of the year, and back at it in his sophomore year. But then again i dont know much about him other than he is a scorer, maybe we can work a trade out with the Trail Blazers they have to many good guards dixon,jack,telafair


This guy's gonna be a top 10 pick. No way he falls to Cleveland.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

WTChan said:


> This guy's gonna be a top 10 pick. No way he falls to Cleveland.


Hard to predict, Granger and Green were expected to be top 10 locks last season, and they went late teens (17 and 18 I think?).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hate to lose Drew but how about Gooden to Phoenix for Barbaso? Seem would benefit both teams. We still would have AV and Marshall at the PF and Barbaso would after he returns from injury by far the best PG on the roster: decent defender, can hit the open shot and loves to run


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Until we see AV back and exactly how good he is, I'm not in favor of trading Drew. While we all thought that AV could surpass Drew, I have to think that if Drew continues playing at the level he's been playing at, we can't be so sure about that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ Until we see AV back and exactly how good he is, I'm not in favor of trading Drew. While we all thought that AV could surpass Drew, I have to think that if Drew continues playing at the level he's been playing at, we can't be so sure about that.


 Oh I agree Gooden playing at this level is extremely valuable and losing him would be a big loss. But we really have very few tradeable assets except Gooden and he is in a position where we are relativly strong.

Again trading anybody right now is way too premature as we are 9-4 after losing a game that we would if anybody would have hit an open shot (i.e. other then Lebron), but looking down the road if AV comes back at full strenght this is something I would seriosly consider. Then again Z is playing like crap so far this year so maybe we need BOTH goodena and av for the future


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> *Then again Z is playing like crap so far this year so maybe we need BOTH goodena and av for the future*


This quote nails it. I'm in favor of keeping both. That way, you can mix combinations of Marshall/Gooden/Varejao to replace Ilgauskas out there if he's playing poorly. I'm beginning to be a little worried about Z's play myself. That's why the more bigs we have, the more options we have.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

u want to be a championship caliber team with a rookie PG running the show? When's the last time that worked? Sam Cassell? Magic Johnson?

Come on now guys....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> u want to be a championship caliber team with a rookie PG running the show?


I think you've boarded the wrong ship, mate. We want a rookie PG to be groomed and be like a 6th man. And in 1 to 2 years, eventually become the starter. The mentality here is that the "stop-gap" way of thinking has to go and something more permanent needs to come. Having veteran players on your team is great, but you also need young players that you know will grab the torch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AV and Gooden is the frontcourt of the future. With Marty Vicious being the backup. That's like five years from now, after Z and Marshall pass on.

Z's fine IMO. He's battling his usual early season insomnia. Remember how he came on last year after the all-star break. I really like his hard work. He's probably the quickest to dive on the floor for a loose ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are there any good young point guards in the international system? Either in South America or Europe? We need to start building a list.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Are there any good young point guards in the international system? Either in South America or Europe? We need to start building a list.


Perhaps Sergio. The dude I mentioned on the first page. I'm still gathering info on the guy.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I wonder if Mark Price can still play a little.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> I think you've boarded the wrong ship, mate. We want a rookie PG to be groomed and be like a 6th man. And in 1 to 2 years, eventually become the starter. The mentality here is that the "stop-gap" way of thinking has to go and something more permanent needs to come. Having veteran players on your team is great, but you also need young players that you know will grab the torch.


 gotcha...makes sense. you bring in a young guy who's came from a good college system and knows how to run an offense, and he's fine off the bench.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Perhaps Sergio. The dude I mentioned on the first page. I'm still gathering info on the guy.



You found anything? That's a nice video. Almost AND1 like. He reminds me kind of of Steve Blake. Which would be a start in the right direction if the Cavs could bulk him up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gotcha...makes sense.


Sarcasm? Let's just get intellectual mate, no sarcasm needed.



> you bring in a young guy who's came from a good college system and knows how to run an offense, and he's fine off the bench.


Unless he earns the starting spot, he *does* come off the bench. The notion of "given" spots exists for some but I've always been a believer of hard work and practices determining things. You could average 30 points a game in college and some NBA coaches might roll over and hand you a starting spot. But Coach Brown seems old school. He probably doesn't care if a kid averaged a frickin' triple double somewhere else. The second you become a Cleveland Cavalier and the second you begin to bust your tail in practice, that's where you set your playing time. Having a strong pedigree is a plus, you want that. But your credentials from previous leagues or playing levels isn't going to mean jack to a coach like Brown. 

As far as the drafted kid goes, they're going to do their homework. Ferry isn't going to want an immature player who is going to raise chaos about playing time from day 1. Kids are competitive and are going to want to play as much as possible. But Cleveland is also a team on the rise and combining that with the chance to play with James should ease some concern about playing time. The thing with the Cavs is that starters don't always finish games. With a flexible rotation, you'll get your time regardless.

Make sense now, mate?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> You found anything? That's a nice video. Almost AND1 like. He reminds me kind of of Steve Blake. Which would be a start in the right direction if the Cavs could bulk him up.


I don't have much info on Sergio right now. His case was interesting. About 4-5 months ago, he was projected to go high in the 2006 draft. I saw projections from spots as high as #5 and others as low as #14. Then nbadraft.net lists him as a 2007 draftee. If this happens, he would play another year to prepare himself for the league and get drafted higher. The site probasketball.com ranked Sergio in their top 10 foreign prospects earlier this year 

Here's an article you can read if interested: *Click Me!*


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Sarcasm? Let's just get intellectual mate, no sarcasm needed.
> ...
> Make sense now, mate?


I don't think he was being sarcasic.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There will be a good amount of good point guards in the next couple years. (Rando, Famar, Gibson, Washingston, Pruitt, Collins, Lowry, Sergio) So there is a good chance Cleveland could land a good point guard. But the could have already got one with Nelson and Telfair.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate Duke and we've been through Trajan Langdon already but how about JJ Redick. He seems more athletic then Langdon and if anything is a much better shooter


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Malnutritious said:


> I don't think he was being sarcasic.


Then I was completely out of line. I apologize to Shaq_Diesel and everybody in this thread.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow seems to have found a open 10 footer. If he can atleast take the shot to make teams respect him, thats good enough for me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> God I hate Duke and we've been through Trajan Langdon already but how about JJ Redick. He seems more athletic then Langdon and if anything is a much better shooter


I like Redick's game but I doubt he'll be around by the time Cleveland selects. He should be gone a few picks before we get on the board. But if he's there, I wouldn't be angry at all. I figure the Luke/Sasha pairing may be broken up by that time, as one of them would be shipped, allowing Redick to step right in.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I dont think JJ's stock will be that high. He has improved overall in everything since his freshman year, but he is still a mid to late 1st rounder depending on who declares for the draft.

He would fit in perfect with the Cavs, because with LeBron and Huhges, JJ could matchup vs the 3rd perimiter player on the floor. He would have the time to run around screens, because Lebron can take his man off the dribble and Hughes is a good slasher.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to find a way to trade up in the draft. Who has multiple picks? I know Chicago and Toronto off the top of my head. 

We have to find an impact PG next year cause we don't have a pick in '07.


----------

